# How Important is Oral Sex to you...



## Lovemywife83 (Feb 15, 2016)

On a scale of 1-10 with 10 being extremely important and 1 being very unimportant where would you rank the following.

You performing oral sex on your SO

Your SO performing oral sex on you


I guess at times its different or at least it is in my case. I love to perform oral on my wife and actually had rather perform than be on the receiving end. Now with that said I will go on to say that my wife performing has become non existent. I would honestly say it has been over 2 years. At one time it was as regular as anything else but she slowly stopped and now it seems she isn't enjoying the oral from me like she did at one point. Once its started she loves it and regularly has orgasm. I love her to death but can't figure her out for the life of me so just wondering how important others viewed this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ransier (Mar 1, 2016)

i love love love going down on my wife. i do it every time we make love. she hasnt gone down on me in about 8 years. she says its yucky and gross. i would love to recieve, but i absolutly love going down on her. so for me going donw on her would get about a 7 to 7.5


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

A) 6-7
B) 2-3

Neither however is allowed. Neither rises to complete deal-breaker status.


----------



## Lovemywife83 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ransier said:


> i love love love going down on my wife. i do it every time we make love. she hasnt gone down on me in about 8 years. she says its yucky and gross. i would love to recieve, but i absolutly love going down on her. so for me going donw on her would get about a 7 to 7.5


Sounds like my mirror even though she hasn't said that but probably thinks it....lol
Me going down on her I give an 8
Her going down on me 5


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I like giving more than receiving, but my fiance is helping me see that liking to receive is important, too.


----------



## Lovemywife83 (Feb 15, 2016)

Cletus said:


> A) 6-7
> B) 2-3
> 
> Neither however is allowed. Neither rises to complete deal-breaker status.


I agree. To me not important enough to be a deal breaker. What I lose there she makes up for in other areas


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

Neither are that important to me. But I don't mind either.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Me performing on MrsMarriedDude...5 to 6.

Me receiving...10. It's pretty much one of my favorite things. I know I have been spoiled in a big way. It's 99.99% of the time a to completion thing. 

I get a BJ everyday when I get home from work. She calls it "un-wind time".

About 50% of mornings...i wake up to that.

If we are alone on the road. Well, her record was 6 times on a 5 hour trip. I don't think anything was coming out at the end there...

I've heard her talking to her girlfriends before...she says its the beat way to make sure a man is happy and content. 

I would agree that I pretty much always feel that way. It's hard to be mad or upset with someone that's blowing you all the time


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

MarriedDude said:


> If we are alone on the road. Well, her record was 6 times on a 5 hour trip. I don't think anything was coming out at the end there...


And here I thought driving while talking on the cell phone was a bad idea. I'd steer clear of you on the roads, but it looks like that's not possible!


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Cletus said:


> And here I thought driving while talking on the cell phone was a bad idea. I'd steer clear of you on the roads, but it looks like that's not possible!


I'm on the 5 soooooooooooo much. 

From Cali border to Seattle....all. the. time. 

Soo Boring when Im by myself...way less when im not


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

For me:
A) 8
B) 7

Im guessimating for my wife
A)2
B)3.5

Oh and MarriedDude I think I speak for many guys on TAM when I say in this regard you are a lucky Bastard and we hate you.
And as Cletus said we want to be nowhere near you on the road.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> For me:
> A) 8
> B) 7
> 
> ...


I know I have it well...very well. I'm sure it's part of her master plan to make sure I have nothing left for anyone else.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd say 9 and 4, respectively.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I enjoy doing it for my wife, but if she didn't enjoy receiving, I'd be happy to do without. The attraction is her pleasure. (I don't dislike it at all, but her response is the entire point for me).

Its very important to me, but she won't give me oral.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

A) 20 :grin2:

B) 5

Oral is her favorite way to get off. 
Her list of preferences:
1) Oral
2) More Oral
3) A lot More Oral
Since it's my job to get her off, that's what I do. Years of experience now, so I'm good at it! Quality keeps her comin'!
Besides, I like doing it! 

Me, I'm easy. :wink2:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You performing oral sex on your SO: 9.8

Your SO performing oral sex on you: 9.7


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I give it an "8" on both counts! Let's just say that the performance of oral, both giving and receiving, is pretty damned important!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I am a huge fan. Unfortunately, I don't often get to do that or receive that.

So, as far as how IMPORTANT it is to me, obviously not so important that I would not marry my wife over it. But how much do I like it? A LOT!

Giving: 8
Receiving: 5

But again, not so important that it would stop me from loving my wife.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would say that giving my wife oral is at about a 9 on the importance scale. She is not always up for it but when I do it for her she has at least one orgasm 100% of the time.

Receiving oral from her is about an 8 for me. She has been much more enthusiastic about BJs in the past few years, and her technique is amazing. I'm lucky to last 5 or 6 minutes. She tells me that giving me oral has become a big turn on for her.

I love it when she finishes me with her mouth directly after PIV. I just wish she would swallow more often I can count the times she has done that in 35 years of sex on one hand.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Giving, 17
Receiving, 11

Taking either or both off the table (baring a medical reason) would be a deal breaker.


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

Me performing 2-3 
Him performing on me 10++ 

Thankfully he is a very giving man and loves doing that and I'm a very receiving person. It actually works perfect for us. He would rather perform oral than receive it and he usually only gets it during the rare times of 69.


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

I love to give my wife oral, but she doesn't let me give it her that often, but my desire to give it to her is probably at least a 7.

I would love to get it, I would give that a 5 or 6, but wife never gives me oral and hasn't in many years. That is one thing she is not going to do.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

For me it would be 7/9
For my GF 9/10

We choose just oral many times because it's really high on our scale. In truth she would do nothing but sitting on my face if I let her lol


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Honestly 10 and 10.
I simply LOVE both. In fact, sometimes if my wife is still bleeding and she does not want me down there with my face, I will postpone a day just so I can go there.


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

For me it's a 9 or 10 for both. My wife probably likes giving a tad more, but it's not very important to her either way. 
I wouldn't divorce over it but I also would never get serious with someone else who didn't love it as much as I do.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

While I enjoy giving it, I stopped. Oral has been performed on me a total of 3 times in the almost 30 years together, and never to orgasm. He knows I enjoyed it. I kept hoping things would change.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I would say it is high on both mine and my wife's list.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

My wife absolutely loves receiving and I love giving. She'll take it as long as I can stay down there, and just keep flowing. She even "squirts" sometimes.
She tried giving once, about 30 years ago, but just couldn't do it, lol. So it really doesn't bother me that she won't. But, I wouldn't turn her down if she wanted to try it again sometime.:smile2:


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

As a woman, I love giving it more than receiving it. Huge turn on. Unfortunately my current BF is not a big fan of receiving. But he loves to give it and is great at it. I personally like PIV better on me with some oral. Its not I dislike oral. I love it but if I had to choose oral or PIV, PIV would win. But since I dont have to choose, I get both all the time. I give it as much as he is willing to let me go there. If I had my way, he would get oral every time we play.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh boy ... some oral sex Memes :grin2:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

bkyln309 said:


> As a woman, I love giving it more than receiving it. Huge turn on. *Unfortunately my current BF is not a big fan of receiving.* But he loves to give it and is great at it. I personally like PIV better on me with some oral. Its not I dislike oral. I love it but if I had to choose oral or PIV, PIV would win. But since I dont have to choose, I get both all the time. I give it as much as he is willing to let me go there. If I had my way, he would get oral every time we play.


What what what. He doesn't like recieving oral? Does he have a reason why he doesn't like it or just not his thing?


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

On me: 10. It's the only way I can orgasm with H as I can't O with intercourse alone. But from time to time I am happy to go without.

On H: 8. He enjoys but more easily orgasms from intercourse, but I enjoy giving him oral and it's usually a fun and important part of our routine.


----------



## bkyln309 (Feb 1, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> What what what. He doesn't like recieving oral? Does he have a reason why he doesn't like it or just not his thing?


Not his thing. i have asked him if he likes it. He says yes but he has to be in the mood for it and that is not that often.

i know i am good at it as my last bf sometimes texts and asks me if I am still involved with the current bf because he misses the oral (and sex) between us. 

But the current would rather be giving it.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

You performing oral sex on your SO: 7

Your SO performing oral sex on you: 7

I have a fairly strong desire to give and receive orally. BJs feel amazing. As far as giving goes, I just crave her strongly. I want to respect her boundaries and preferences, but at the same time, I feel limited in how I can express myself sexually. 

Unfortunately, she closes her legs as soon as I make my way downward. She feels gross down there, and can't see how anyone would go down on a woman. 

When I bring up BJs, she often says "maybe next time." She says that she likes to see the pleasure she provides through oral, but I can't think of the last time she actually initiated that.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Lovemywife83 said:


> On a scale of 1-10 with 10 being extremely important and 1 being very unimportant where would you rank the following.
> 
> You performing oral sex on your SO
> 
> ...


Eleventy billion. 

To both.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

So that it is in proper context, I have to say my family being healthy, happy and financially secure our at the top of my priority list. Under that would be a health sex life. For me Oral both giving and receiving (to competition) are a 8 and 9 respectively. I think these oral adds variety to sex. 

Interesting that there seems to be allot of male responders. I think most women (from reading all the posts on this over the years) fully "get" why we men like oral. I think it is passed off as a childish, selfish need. There is the narrative that porn has shaped men's desire or expectation of this.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

How does one rank ecstasy?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovemywife83 said:


> On a scale of 1-10 with 10 being extremely important and 1 being very unimportant where would you rank the following.
> 
> You performing oral sex on your SO *10+*
> 
> Your SO performing oral sex on you *10+*


It's a near-daily occurrence for both of us. Wouldn't want to live without it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smackraju123 (Mar 5, 2016)

oral is important for both i think


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

Your SO performing oral sex on you A 10 because that's the only way I can have an O. Thankfully he enjoys doing it.

You performing oral sex on your SO A 2 because it does nothing for me but I enjoy making him happy and since he does it to me it's important that I return the favor. I would be fine never doing it again if he didn't care. He isn't obsessed with it like a lot of men are, he enjoys it before sex as foreplay never at any other time.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Oral
Sex

Can these two words actually go together?

performing on partner - 10 (I'm good at it and I like to flex my oral muscles so to speak)

Receiving - 10 - I love it

Unfortunately, SO believe performing is so gross and something you do when you're younger. She also no longer wants it from me as she really doesn't like me touching her too much


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

A: 3-4
B: 6-7

My wife does not like oral. I am okay with it actually.

However, I just would like one time when she's blown my brains out! 
I try to give her but she tries to avoid it.
She likes me fingering her though.
Indian women are generally shy about such things.


----------



## Kilgoretrout (Feb 2, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> It's a near-daily occurrence for both of us. Wouldn't want to live without it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow. You're living the life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

10 and 10
Oral is the glue that keeps the marriage together.

The way I see it is.....if one can't have a mouth full of genitals then don't even bother getting married....cuz sooner or later one is going to have to acquire the taste of marriage!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Kilgoretrout said:


> Wow. You're living the life!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They may not be living the life, but they may have to suffer through the fact that their spouse wants to have their mouth on their genitals....its just a matter of meeting each others needs.:grin2:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I can take or leave getting BJs. I like giving more than receiving.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Kilgoretrout said:


> Wow. You're living the life!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kilgore....


What's with the rent-boy avatar of yours?


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

No wonder you're happy as a clam.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Me giving oral to her: 10
Me receiving oral: 4

I LOVE giving her oral! I love the way she moves her body and moans with pleasure. It is physically hard for her to give me oral so I don't care that much if she does not give oral to me. Besides, her handjobs are incredible! She knows how to keep me right on the edge for a long time so when I do finally orgasm it is so intense!


----------



## rinkrat1963 (Feb 24, 2016)

I prefer giving to my wife than receiving.:smile2:

Giving 10
Receiving 1


----------



## theworkwidow (Feb 24, 2016)

I enjoy receiving it but don't ask because I have severe TMJ and can't return the favor. Doesn't seem fair. Our sex life has been completely dead for over a year anyway. If he's getting BJs he's getting them from someone else. I'm not sure I care anymore.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovemywife83 said:


> On a scale of 1-10 with 10 being extremely important and 1 being very unimportant where would you rank the following.
> 
> You performing oral sex on your SO
> 
> Your SO performing oral sex on you


10 and 10.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

MarriedDude said:


> Me performing on MrsMarriedDude...5 to 6.
> 
> Me receiving...10. It's pretty much one of my favorite things. I know I have been spoiled in a big way. It's 99.99% of the time a to completion thing.
> 
> ...


Holy. ****! Here I thought I was doing good at giving 3-5x/week! 

I bet you love coming home from work!

For me:

I love giving, but not when it feels expected. Let me do it when I wanna do it and I'll give you a 10 3-5 times a week.

Receiving, good god it's an 11! Hubby loves to do it too, sometimes I have to MAKE him stop because it just goes numb lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> I love giving, but not when it feels expected. Let me do it when I wanna do it and I'll give you a 10 3-5 times a week.


I agree!
Either direction, the element of surprise makes it a lot better, and more fun for us!


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Dayyuuumm!! I'm really jealous of @MarriedDude and @happy as a clam. 

I love giving and recieving Oral, but regrettably that went the way of the DoDo with my STBX. The thing I don't get is guys who rank giving very high, but receiving very low. I understand the giving is more important, but why so low on receiving it?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

JukeboxHero said:


> I love giving and recieving Oral, but regrettably that went the way of the DoDo with my STBX. The thing I don't get is guys who rank giving very high, but receiving very low. I understand the giving is more important, but why so low on receiving it?


I don't rank receiving very high if I'm getting it regularly enough. Most of the time it isn't an issue. She does a little bit more than half the time and to completion around every 7 to 10 days. I wouldn't want to completion more than that.

I only put it high for me because if it never happened, I wouldn't be happy.

I love watching my wife submit when she's on the bottom. She loves being pinned down and taken. It excites the hell out of her. She rarely orgasms that way, but she makes it clear she likes it that way often.

She's damn good on the top. She'll get her orgasm, with me enjoying the view and her reaction; then she starts in on me. She's able to move in ways I can' replicate on the top, and knows how to slowly build to an incredible orgasm.

Between those two and a BJ, I'll keep the BJ to completion in third place as long as it does happen once in a while.

OTOH, when it comes to going down on my wife, I love it and love getting her to orgasm nearly every time. I can't use enough adjectives to fully convey how close to pure heaven that is. It gets me so incredibly horny that sex without it would pale in comparison.


----------

